# Lachsfänge



## Leif (27. Juni 2006)

Hi @ all.

Man hört ja immer wieder, das vereinzelt Lachse in deutschland gefangen werden. meistens sogar recht schöne Tiere.

Habt ihr vielleicht auch mal einen gefangen? Eventuell sogar nen Foto davon?


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo,
da ist einer - von Rügen. Nicht der Größte dieser Woche - aber ein hübscher.


----------



## sundeule (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Und noch einer aus der Hose...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73896


----------



## Leif (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi  ihr beiden.

Nicht schlecht, der Specht!

Gibt es vor Rügen wirklich soviele Lachse?

Was ist eigentlich der deutsche Rekord?


----------



## Juletrae (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hab leider nicht rausgefunden wie groß und wie schwer das Tierchen war, aber das Bild unten zeigt den deutschen rekord.


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Krass. Ein Superfisch!!!!

Was schätzt ihr denn wie schwer er ist?

Gruß leif


----------



## fantazia (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

20-30kg|kopfkratkann nich gut schätzen :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Wenns der richtige Fisch ist: 18 kg.


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo.

Also in dem folgenden Link von dem aktuellen deutschen Rekord.
http://www.fischundfang.de/cgi-bin/r30msvccms_seiten_ansicht.pl?var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||456|&var_seiten_nummer_uebergabe=1275






1,25 Meter lang und 18,375 Kilo


----------



## Tyron (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Jop, meiner Meinung is er das! Ein wahres Monster!


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi.

Ich finde die Boote sehen unterschiedlich aus.
Und warum lassen sich verschiedene Leute damit ablichten und veröffentlichen?
Auch das Wetter (oder Fotoqualität) lässt zu denken übrig


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

An dem Tag sind zwei große Fische gelandet worden. Der kürzere von 118cm war der neue Rekordfisch. Der längere, es hieß mal 124, war der leichtere Fisch. Aber dazu sollen sich andere erklären.

Zu dem Eindruck: Da gibts ja viele viele Lachse:
Die Lachsfischerei in der Ostsee ist gut. Sie ist sicher viel viel besser als an vielen (teuren) Flüssen, wo ich dann oft oder sogar meistens, als Schneider nach Hause komme.
Die Lachsschlepperei ist aber eine anspruchsvolle und aufwändige Geschichte. Also mal eben losfahren und dann an einem Tag seinen Lachs fangen? Kann passieren, muß aber nicht. Die Bestände, insbesondere vor Bornholm und vor Südschweden
sind seit vielen Jahre stabil. Es gibt auch dort gute und schlechte Tage - aber es gibt schon Fisch. Rügen kann ich nach dieser für mich ersten Saison noch nicht abschließend beurteilen. Es war ein sehr kalter Winter mit langanhaltendem Kaltwasser in den relevanten Gebieten. Es kann etwas täuschen und die nächste Saison kann - muß aber nicht - schwächer werden. Es gibt aber auch ein Argument für einen stabilen Lachsbestand vor Rügen: Die großen Populationen des Rügener Frühjahrs- und Herbstherings lassen die Hoffnung zu, dass dort, wo die Schafe sind, auch die Wölfe nicht ausbleiben. Vielleicht kommen auch besondere Lachspopulationen dazu. Es waren in diesem Frühjahr sehr lange und hohe, dabei aber flache Fische festzustellen. Es könnte sich bei diesen Fischen um andere Stämme handeln. Die Lachse vor Simris hätten in diesen Längen mehr als 20 Kilo gewogen.

Wer also ein Trollingboot ( seefest - die Anfahrten vor Rügen sind 15 bis 18 Meilen! ) besitzt oder sich Boote mieten will, kann das mit ordentlicher Fangaussicht tun. Ich würde dann aber eine Woche planen. Als Beifang kommen dort schöne Dorsche, Meerforellen und auch Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## Dipsdive (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Ich finde die Boote sehen unterschiedlich aus.
> Und warum lassen sich verschiedene Leute damit ablichten und veröffentlichen?
> Auch das Wetter (oder Fotoqualität) lässt zu denken übrig


 
Gut erkannt. Sind ja auch zwei verschiedene Fische und Fänger. Der erste Fisch war exakt 116 cm lang und 18 kg schwer und war für ein paar Tage der neue deutsche Rekord.

Dann wurde der zweite Gigant mit 125 cm und 18,375 kg gelandet.
Ein dritter Lachs mit 18,3 kg wurde im Übrigen auch noch gefangen.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo.

Sind das eigentlich Wildpopulationen, ausgerissene Zuchttiere oder von den besatzmaßnahmen Fische?

Und die Regenbogenforelle, wie groß sind die da eigentlich?


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo Leif,
Dipsdive hat die großen Fänge noch einmal in die richtige Reihenfolge gebracht. So ist es dann wohl auch richtig. Es gibt dazu auch eine schöne Seite im Netz, die direkt darüber berichtet und auch deie Charterboote anbietet. Bei Interesse PN. ich weiß nicht, ob man die Seite hier so nenen darf..

Die Lachse stammen aus ganz unterschiedlichen Quellen. Es gibt wilde Fische, es gibt Besatzmaßnahmen aus den Flüssen und es gibt auch Direktbesatz ins Meer. Der Qualität des Einzelfisches tut das aber nach meiner Meinung keinen Abbruch.

In diesem Jahr wurden, so meine Kenntnisse, einige Steelheads um die 50 bis 60cm aber auch ein Fisch der 10kg Klasse gefangen.


----------



## havkat (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Moin Dolfin!



> . ich weiß nicht, ob man die Seite hier so nenen darf..



Darf man.
Als Tip Boardy => Boardy überhaupt kein Prob.

P.S.: Petri zum Rüganer!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

gleich mal nen Abo auf den Thrööd hier abgegeben ....
Interessante Sache ! #6
will mein Boot doch auch mal etwas aufrüsten ( 2 downrigger) damit ich die Sache auch mal versuchstechnisch angehen kann !!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Na denn:

www.boddenangeln.de

Die Jungs sind gut drauf!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jungs sind gut drauf!



oha .... das sieht man ... |uhoh: #r
mit sonem Revier aber auch vor der Haustür ...  :k


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Also da bin ich etwas sprachlos. Das Wort "selten" ist bei Lachsen nicht angebracht.
Zumindest dort wo die angeln.
Habe das gefühl, die fangen mehr Lachse als mefos


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

ich denke das wird aber wieder vermehrt kommen mit den Lachsen .... vor allem auch in unseren Flüssen #6
neulich gerade nen großen Bericht über eine der größten Lachs Aufzuchtstationen in Gronau/Niedersachsen in der Zeitung gelesen .... |bla:
sind auch schon wieder Aufsteiger zu fangen, aber sicherlich noch nicht in riesigen Mengen ...

Rügen ist sicherlich nen erstklassiges Lachsrevier - überall anders sind es wohl mal eher Zufallsfänge ....


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Ich glaube auch, das der Lachs im kommen ist.Mal ne ganz doofe Frage am rade.
Über die Mageninhalte von Hechten schreibt man ja oft. Aber was hat den so ein brummer im magen?


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

wenn ich irgendwann mal einen fange sag ich dann Bescheid ! #6
in der Ostsee jagen sie mal fleissig die Heringe, wie das im Süßwasser aussieht und ob sie überhaupt fressen beim Aufsteigen ... #c


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Du wirst Lachen: Oft garnichts....
Aber ich habe schon Lachse gefangen, die hatten eine ordentliche Portion Heringe im Magen und in Karlshamn habe ich mal einen 15 Kilofisch geschlachtet, der hatte bestimmt 200 Stichlinge im Pansen. Muß sich einen kompletten Schwarm reingezogen haben..


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

200 Stichlinge???
Heilige S******!!!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@ Leif

Ach weist du, es ist garnicht so ungewöhnlich, daß die Jungs da oben oft mehr Lachse als Meefos fangen. #d  #6 
Gewußt wo, sage ich da nur. Die mit abstand meisten Meefos fängt man in Ufernähe und in Tiefen bis ca. 8m. Einzelne große Fische stehen auch tiefer. Die Lachse hingegen triffst du zu 99% in Tiefen von mehr als 15 - 20m an.
So einfach ist die Sache. Allerdings muß man auch dann noch wissen, wo die erfollgversprechendsten Stellen sind. #6


----------



## Leif (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi du.

Also werden Lachse eigentlich so gut wie nie vom Ufer gefangen?
Immer beim Trolling und so?


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

nicht alle - aber tippe mal 99,5 % der Lachse schon ....
hab mal Anfang des Jahres nen Bericht gelesen wo nen Ufer-Mefo Angler auf Rügen nen riesen Lachs fing .... HAMMERTEIL! #6
aber meistens werden die beim Trollingangeln in Bereichen ab 20m Wassertiefe gefangen .....
vom Ufer aus wohl gezielt nur in/an den Aufstiegsgewässern wie in Schweden der Mörrum, aber die haben wir in Germany leider (noch) nicht ....


----------



## Leif (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi du.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kampfkraft aus?

Kämpfen sie besser als Mefos?


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Lachse sind starke Fische mit enormen Kräften. Der erste Run reicht meist schon, um genug Adrenalin in deinen Kreislauf zu pumpen. Ein Lachsdrill kann süchtig machen, dessen sei dir bewusst |supergri 
Die Mefos gehen deutlich ruhiger zu Werke......oftmals schwimmen sie sogar einfach nur mit und geben dann im Heckwasser noch einmal alles. 
Wenn du in einem Gebiet fischt, wo beide Arten jagen, dann erkennst du meistens sofort nach dem Anbiss, um welchen Fisch es sich handelt.


----------



## Leif (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi du!

Gibt es eigentlich welche die ausschließlich mit Naturködern schleppen?

gruß leif


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi du!


 
Wer ich?

In Germany weniger, da dominiert eindeutig Blech. Gibt hier nur sehr wenige Experten, die auf Natur stehen. Ist einfach zuviel Dorsch im Wasser!


----------



## sundeule (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kampfkraft aus?


 
Mein Wathosenlachs vom April hat wieder und wieder mal eben so 30 - 40 m Schnur genommen. Da war nicht viel mit Gegenhalten am Mefogeschirr - nur Geduld und Vorsicht. So einen Hammerdrill hatte ich noch nie.
Das mit der Suchtgefahr kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich überlege momentan sehr genau, ob ich  noch etwas länger auf mein Angelboot sparen und lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen sollte|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi du.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kampfkraft aus?
> Kämpfen sie besser als Mefos?



nun ja, da der Lachs deutlich größer/schwerer ist kannst dir das doch bestimmt selbst beantworten ... 
ich hab da leider noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, das soll sich aber doch hoffentlich mal ändern wenn ich das nötige Zubehör am Boot habe ... :m


----------



## Rainer 32 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Nee Jörg,
Ein 5kg Lachs ist schon ne andere Kampfklasse als ne 5kg Meerforelle.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Guten MOrgen !

Zuersteinmal ... interessanter Thread 

Jener Lachs vom Jürgen ist der amtierende dt. Lachsrekord.
Gefangen wurde er auf dem Boot meines Freundes .. der Bahago.

Ich hatte zur Fischerei auf Lachs bzw. den Umständen neulich einen Kurzbericht ins AB gestellt, welcher HIER nachzulesen ist, Leif.



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem Eindruck: Da gibts ja viele viele Lachse:
> Die Lachsschlepperei ist aber eine anspruchsvolle und aufwändige Geschichte. Also mal eben losfahren und dann an einem Tag seinen Lachs fangen? Kann passieren, muß aber nicht.


Absolute Zustimmung & sehr treffende Kernaussage !!!

Oftmals wird die Komplexität, bzw. die Aufwendigkeit eines dieser Tiere zu fangen, durch Berichte & Fotos zu sehr geschönt & enormst unterschätzt, wie man an nachfolgendem Zitat sieht ..


			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Also da bin ich etwas sprachlos. Das Wort "selten" ist bei Lachsen nicht angebracht.
> Zumindest dort wo die angeln.
> Habe das gefühl, die fangen mehr Lachse als mefos


Einen Lachs zu trollen ist weitaus aufwendiger, als loszuziehen & einen Hecht zu erschleppen. Denn es wird einfach komplett anderes Tackle benötigt, eine sehr gute Kenntnis der Rahmenbedingungen ist absolut von Nöten.
Und zuletzt fehlt immer noch das Quäntchen Glück !

Ob es sich um wilde Bestände handelt, oder aber Besatztiere ... auch hier wurde schon das meiste gesagt ... jedoch sollten einige sehr starke Flüsse aus Polen nicht vergessen werden  Von dort kommen unter anderem auch eine Vielzahl der sehr stattlichen Forellen, welche an den Küsten der Ostsee an den Haken gingen.

mfg
basti


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Rainer 32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Jörg,
> Ein 5kg Lachs ist schon ne andere Kampfklasse als ne 5kg Meerforelle.



na da kann man mal sehen .... |uhoh:
ich hatte leider bisher weder das eine in der Größe noch das  andere überhaupt .... 
hoffe das wird sich mal ändern zur nächsten Trollingsaison ... #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Zum Thema Lachse selten oder weniger:
Ich habe dort oben Schleppangler kennengelernt, die das ganze Jahr dort sind. Einige hatten ( so sagten sie jedenfalls ) noch keine Lachse gefangen.....
Als wir dort mit 4 Booten der Trollinghanse waren, kamen jeden Abend reichlich Leute zum schauen, ob wir wieder zugeschlagen haben.
Das sage ich jetzt nicht um zu trommeln. Es geht ganz allein um die Frage, was geht und wie muß man den Fisch bewerten. Es gehört nicht nur ein Boot mit Downriggern dazu. Es gehört einiges an Erfahrung und Wissen - und eine Portion Glück dazu.
Zu Rügen gehört auch noch ein einigermaßen seetüchtiges Boot dazu. Man muß immer mit Anfahrten von 15 bis 18 Meilen rechnen. Das kann man mit zu kleinen Booten und zu kleinen Motoren vergessen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

.. nochmals absolute Zustimmung !!!! Um einigen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, bzw. ihnen zu offenbaren, dass Lachstrolling z.B. vor Rügen, nicht vergleichbar ist mit Stippfischen auf Rotaugen im Seitenkanal.
Wie mir scheint, denken einige so & vergessen die Strapazen & Kosten um silberblank zum Ziel zu gelangen ... & letztlich wird keine Rechnung ohne den Hauptakteur aufgehen. Soll heissen ... entweder sie beissen, oder sie lassen es (wie allzu oft!).

Thats fishing 

basti


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@ basti

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. #6 

Aber wie ist das mit dem "dümmsten Bauern"?

Will an dieser Stelle nun nicht behaupten, daß ein guter Freund von mir "dumm" ist. :q  Nee wirklich nicht. Aber ein Glückspilz ist der schon. Mit einem Vereinsmitglied von ihm ( aus der Nähe von Demmin  ), der auch noch aus dem tiefsten Süddeutschland stammt und nach Vorpommern "übergesiedelt" ist, ist er Anfang Mai mal ebend zum Schleppen auf Lachs losgefahren. Das entsprechende "Zubehör" war mit an Bord. Und was soll ich sagen. Sie waren zu viert im Boot und mein Freund konnte doch tatsächlich einen Lachs von 101 cm Länge und 11,5 kg ins Boot bringen. :m  Da kann man wirklich schnell vergessen, daß die Lachsfischerei, wie schon erwähnt, ein harten "Geschäft" ist.

So und nun versuche ich mal, noch ein Bild von dem Glücklichen und seinem Lachs reinzustellen. Sollte es nicht klappen, wie meistens  , dann würde ich mich um Mithilfe sehr freuen.

Gruß Rolf |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Mist, hat mit dem Bild nicht geklappt.  
Wer ist mir da mal behilflich? Wem kann ich das Bild mal mailen?
Dank im Vorraus! #6 

Gruß Rolf |wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Schick es mir .. PN mit Mailadresse kommt sofort !  SEK PLZ


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

mir

bennie.schiller@web.de


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist er Anfang Mai mal ebend zum Schleppen auf Lachs losgefahren. Das entsprechende "Zubehör" war mit an Bord. Und was soll ich sagen. Sie waren zu viert im Boot und mein Freund konnte doch tatsächlich einen Lachs von 101 cm Länge und 11,5 kg ins Boot bringen. :m  Da kann man wirklich schnell vergessen, daß die Lachsfischerei, wie schon erwähnt, ein harten "Geschäft" ist.


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Mensch Basti, daß ging ja schnell. #6 

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die schnelle Hilfe. Solch eine Boardunterstützung liebe ich. So soll`s sein.

Danke! :m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hey Rolf .. ich muss nun erstmal los .. aber werde Dir demnächst mal in Ruhe erklären wie das funzt .. ist ganz easy 

Einen schönen Sonntag Euch noch ... bye basti


----------



## Leif (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi @ all.

Also auf Lachs hätte ich echt mal Bock. Das sind ja Traumfische.
Was schätzt ihr, was an gewicht in deutschland derzeit möglich wäre?
Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Berufsfischerei vor Rügen aus?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Was möglich wäre ? Na das Maximum !!!
In der Ostsee schwimmt kein verkümmerter Stamm, sondern jene Exemplare mit den Genen zum erreichen der Höchstgewichte ! 20 kg & mehr werden schon bald fallen ... bin ich mir enorm sicher.
Man sollte sich jedoch nicht nur Rügen als Ziel betrachen, denn ebenso sind diese Tiere entlang der dänischen Ostküste in Richtung Schweden, bzw. NOrdspitze Dänemarks vertreten, ebenso in den östlichsten Gebieten der dt. Ostseeküste.
Wo der Briesling auftaucht, ist der Lachs nicht weit !
Dementsprechend gibt es extrem viele Gebiete in welchen der Befischungsdruck gar nicht, bzw. nur extrem gering in Bezug auf Rügen existent ist ! Auch die Aussenbereiche um Fehmarn & Fünen sind TOP-Plätze !!!

Die Berufsfischerei vor Rügen geht dem Lachs nicht gezielt nach (GottSeiDank) ... jedoch kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass in den Netzen der Berufsfischer dennoch immer wieder Lachse auftauchen. Logisch irgendwie !
Es gibt kleinere, einzeln agierende Fischer, die gezielt auf Lachs gehen & diesen dann zumeist in ihren eigenen Geschäften als Ostseelachs vermarkten.

*@Rolf* ... wo isn eigentlich die Fettflosse von dem Lachs Deines Freundes abhanden gekommen ??? Zwischen seinen Zähnen ?


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

ja ich krieg da auch immer mehr Lust drauf  ..... |bla: :k
wo schätzt du denn wo gute Lachsregionen mit der "nicht_weitesten_Anfahrt" erreichbar sind ?
Falster, Mon Sjaelland evtl. |kopfkrat
mal gucken wann 2 Uni Trolls drin sein werden ... |uhoh:


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Der größte Osteelachs, den ich je gesehen habe, hatte 34 Kilo. Er ist als Präparat im "Laxenshus" an der Mörrum zu sehen. Er stammt aber aus einem Netzfang in der Puklavikbucht.
Also von 18,3 kg nach oben ist viel Platz. Allerdings sollte man froh sein, wenn man mit seinen ersten 10 Fischen die 10 kg Marke knackt...


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Der größte Osteelachs, den ich je gesehen habe, hatte 34 Kilo. Er ist als Präparat im "Laxenshus" an der Mörrum zu sehen.



das ist ja Wahnsinn son Brummer .... |uhoh:
ob das dieser fette Brocken wohl ist ???


----------



## Leif (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi.

Also der sieht ein wenig kleiner aus.
Aber 34 Kilo ist bombastisch.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Weiss auch nicht mehr ob der hinter Glas war oder net. Glaube aber nicht !
Muss mal die Bilder von Schweden wieder rauskramen, ist schon soooo ewig her.

*Dolfin hat mit seiner 10<->10 Meinung vollkommen Recht !*

Selbst 34 Kilo sind noch nicht das Ende !
Das interessante am Lachs ist, dass er irgendwann anstatt in die Länge zu wachsen, in die Höhe & Breite schiesst & man somit eine regelrechte Tischplatte vor sich hat


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

na ja .... 10 Kg Marke wäre schon ausreichend ... :q

ist Hering eigendlich mehr oder weniger die Hauptbeute der Lachse ?
hab auch oft was von Brieslingen gelesen, aber über die nicht viel Infos finden können ... #c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Es kommt natürlich ganz darauf an, WO der Lachs sich aufhält !  Logisch !

Allerdings kann man gerade in den Bereichen der Ostsee schon davon reden, dass Bri(e)slinge & Heringe mit zu den Hauptfutterfischarten zählen !
Natürlich machen ebenfalls einen großen Anteil die Tobs, sowie Garnelen, pelagisch lebende Jungfische jeglicher Arten, sowie auch andere Elemente aus.
Allerdings gerade zu Zeiten der Herings- & Brislingswanderungen sind es eben jene, welche man mit seinen Ködern imitieren sollte 

basti


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

ja is klar ....
war auch blöd gefragt von mir ... |uhoh:
klar haut sich der Lachs mit Hunger das rein was er kriegen kann .... vorher wurde sogar was von Stichlingen gepostet.
zu Heringen ist mir einiges bekannt, aber habe absolut nix über Brieslinge finden können .... #c
googeln erbrachte nix oder nur Aquaruim stuff ...
also nicht so direkt ne Lachsangel-Frage ....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Dann such mal nach BRISLING (ohne 'E' hinterm 'I') & Dir wird ein Licht aufgehen Jörg 

LG
basti


----------



## Leif (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo basti.

Sag ihm doch einfach, das du Sprotten meinst.

Gruß Leif


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

 ich dachte, dass wird Jörg schon selber gebacken bekommen ...

mfg
basti


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte, dass wird Jörg schon selber gebacken bekommen ..



ah soooooooooooooooo ......... 
nu is das ja ganz einfach ... :m |uhoh:
Piesa ( Bri*e*sling )  läßt grüßen #q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Neee Jörg ... so arg Pisa isses net ... kann man SO oder SO schreiben ... nur isses BRI(ohne 'E')SLING halt geläufiger 

Also .. viel Spass mit Sprattus sprattus ^^

LG
basti


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Apropos Pisa, Stadt und Studie werden auch ohne "e" geschrieben...


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Also .. viel Spass mit Sprattus sprattus ^^



danke - hoffe irgendwann mal mehr mit Salmo Salar :m
würd mich freuen wenn ich das Bild von dem 34 Kg Brocken mal zu sehen bekommen würde.....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Pisa, Stadt und Studie werden auch ohne "e" geschrieben...


Also ich sehe bei STUDI*E* schon ein 'E'. |kopfkrat ...kannst Du das näher erklären ?



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> danke - hoffe irgendwann mal mehr mit Salmo Salar :m
> würd mich freuen wenn ich das Bild von dem 34 Kg Brocken mal zu sehen bekommen würde.....


Da hilft nur Schwedenurlaub buchen 
Ist wirklich wunderschön dort ...

mfg
basti


----------



## Gray Ghost (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke das wird aber wieder vermehrt kommen mit den Lachsen .... vor allem auch in unseren Flüssen #6
> neulich gerade nen großen Bericht über eine der größten Lachs Aufzuchtstationen in Gronau/Niedersachsen in der Zeitung gelesen .... |bla:
> sind auch schon wieder Aufsteiger zu fangen, aber sicherlich noch nicht in riesigen Mengen ...
> 
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

ein wirklich klasse Sache !!!! #6
genau an den Stellen wo sie die aussetzen war ich früher immer oft mit Spinnrute auf Barsch / Hecht unterwegs ... |bla: :k
da geht einem echt das Herz auf wenn man die Bilder mit dem Lachsbesatz so sieht wo ich früher mit den Watstiefeln selber im Kies gestanden habe *freu* #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Achso Jörg ... hier sind auch noch einige Fotos ausm Laxenshus 
Unter anderem ein paar sehr (schwer)gewichtige Laxe zu sehen ..
Die aktuellste Seite zur Mörrum gibt es HIER zu sehen !

basti


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@MeRiDiAn



> ah soooooooooooooooo .........
> nu is das ja ganz einfach ... :m |uhoh:
> Pi*e*sa ( Bri*e*sling ) läßt grüßen #q


 
Nur mal so nebenbei...#6


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

jaja ... hast ja recht .... |uhoh: 

hab nochmal was *älteres* gefunden wo auch mal nen fetter vom Ufer aus gefangen wurde ... aber wiederrum Rügen ....


----------



## Leif (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi @ all.

ich finde es nur Hammer, das man in Mörrum Wels und Lachs nebeneinander fangen kann.

Gruß Leif


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@ basti |wavey: 

ich glaube, die Fettflosse ist nur angelegt. |kopfkrat  Sieht zumindest so aus.  
Na ja. Sicherlich wegen der "Windschlüpfrigkeit" |kopfkrat  Über Wasser. :q 

Gruß Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, die Fettflosse ist nur angelegt.



Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass einigen Smolts, die ausgesetzt wurden, die Fettflosse gekappt wurde. Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt, keinen Plan mehr, an welchem Bach das war, geschweige denn, wo ich es gelesen habe...|uhoh:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, die Fettflosse ist nur angelegt. |kopfkrat  Sieht zumindest so aus.


Guten Morgen ... hehehhe naje mit Fettflosse anlegen funktioniert das bei dieser Größe Lachs ja eigentlich schon eine Weile nicht mehr ^^

*@Gnilftz* .. genau aus diesem Grund fragte ich ... ob er sie selber gekappt hätte, bzw. es als Markierung dient.

Werden wir wohl so richtig nicht mehr in Erfahrung bringen können .. mfg basti


----------



## Leif (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Na ihr glücklichen Fänger!

Gibt es was neues?


----------



## Leif (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*











Das ist der neue Riese aus der Ostsee! (Quelle www.blinker.de)

19.07.2006
Ostsee-Lachs
37-pfündiger Hauptgewinn
Und wieder ist  einem Angler vor Rügen ein dicker Ostsee-Lachs an den Haken gegangen. Diesmal fiel das "Lachs-Los" auf Eric Obermaier. Der Angler aus Freilassing war mit Guide Jürgen Dahlick  (s. BLINKER 6/2005, Ein verrügter Fangtag) auf der Ostsee unterwegs, als der XXL-Lachs den Schleppblinker nahm. Klare Sache: Mit knapp 37 Pfund gehört der Fisch eindeutig in die Kategorie "Hauptgewinn".


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hab ich ja nur drauf gewartet, bis dieses Bild hier erscheint.
Dieser Lachs wurde parallel zur selben Zeit gefangen, als wir auf der Ostsee unterwegs waren. 1te Maiwoche !
Der freudige Anruf erreichte uns, als wir unsere Fänge in der Gastwirtschaft "begossen" 
Jürgen ist ein netter Kerl & Freund & seine Bahago für alle (solche) Umstände gerüstet !!!

PETRI nochmals auch auf diesem Wege !

basti


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

klasse Fang !!!! |bla: #6 :k


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

...glaub ich muß nach Rügen!

Hat denn einer Lust vll. mal mit mehreren Leuten so nen Wochenendtrip zumachen?

Grüsse


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

vor hab ich das auf jeden Fall mal !
aber will das logo mit meinem eigenen Boot versuchen.
bis dahin muß ich mir aber nochmal ein wenig Zubehör dafür zulegen .... |uhoh:


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Zubehör brauchst du nicht viel. Downrigger sind wichtig und dann kannst du mit Dipsys und Inlineplanern fischen. In MeckPomm darfst du sowieso nur mit 3 Ruten  pro Angler fischen...

Gedanken muß man sich auf Rügen über die langen Ausfahrten machen. 15 bis 16 Meilen sinds schon.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...glaub ich muß nach Rügen!
> Hat denn einer Lust vll. mal mit mehreren Leuten so nen Wochenendtrip zumachen?


Nun macht mal nicht Ochsen heiss 

a.) sollte man sich dafür die *RICHTIGE* Zeit aussuchen, sonst hat man nur Dorsch in den Kisten, denn nicht das ganze Jahr über stehen & fressen sie vor den Küsten
b.) hat so eine Trollingausfahrt auch ihren Preis & die Plätze an Board sind enorm *BESCHRÄNKT*
c.) gibt es, wie schon oben erwähnt, nicht nur in Rügen Lachse, sondern in der *GESAMTEN* Ostsee (& mit Sicherheit die größten & stabilsten in Richtung Schweden hinauf  )
d.) heisst es absolut *NICHT* -> Ausfahrt buchen & Silber zurückbringen
e.) hoffe ich nicht, dass aufgrund von solchen *NICHT AN DER TAGESORDNUNG* liegenden Fängen nun diese Insel überrannt wird !


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Zubehör brauchst du nicht viel. Downrigger sind wichtig und dann kannst du mit Dipsys und Inlineplanern fischen. In MeckPomm darfst du sowieso nur mit 3 Ruten  pro Angler fischen...
> 
> Gedanken muß man sich auf Rügen über die langen Ausfahrten machen. 15 bis 16 Meilen sinds schon.



da brauch ich glaub ich nochn büschn mehr .... 
selbst wenn es möglich wäre da mal hinzukommen mit meinem Boot, hätte ich in solcher Entfernung vom Land lieber ne Seenotfunke an Bord .... |uhoh:


----------



## Dipsdive (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Nun macht mal nicht Ochsen heiss
> 
> a.) sollte man sich dafür die *RICHTIGE* Zeit aussuchen, sonst hat man nur Dorsch in den Kisten, denn nicht das ganze Jahr über stehen & fressen sie vor den Küsten
> b.) hat so eine Trollingausfahrt auch ihren Preis & die Plätze an Board sind enorm *BESCHRÄNKT*
> ...


 
|good: 

Nur zu e.) eine Anmerkung. Deine Befürchtung, dass die Insel in der nächsten Saison überrannt wird, teile ich. Alle, die in der zurückliegenden Saison vom großen Lachskuchen naschen durften, werden mit Sicherheit wiederkommen. Dazu kommen die Leute, die von den Fängen gehört haben (und das sind nicht wenige!). 

Des Weiteren ist ein großes Trollingtreffen auf Rügen geplant...........Wir aus der Hanse werden dann sogar für 2 Wochen vor Ort sein.
Wir buchen bereits jetzt die passenden Unterkünfte. Und selbst die Schweden sind bereits auf das Seegebiet aufmerksam geworden #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Es ist mehr Strecke als gerade Entfernung zum Land.  Wichtig ist eine Motorisierung, mit der man auch irgendwann einmal ankommt.
Es klappt ja nicht, dass man seine Vmax auf die Entfernung umlegt.
Ich bin mit meinem 50er und einer Vmax von ca. 25 kn im letzten Jahr pro Tour immer eine Stunde und mehr pro Weg gefahren.
Und dann noch der häufige Seenebel in der Zeit.......


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@all: Es muß ja nicht Rügen sein, habe generell mal Intresse an so einer Trollingtour! Muß auch nicht Lachs sein....
Finde die Fischerei und das erkennen der Stellen interessant!

gruß Stefan


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

gibts online irgendwo Seekarten von der Ecke da ?
um mal in Regionen mit richtig tiefen Wasser zu kommen muß man in der Tat ne Weile fahren ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

#6 





			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Es muß ja nicht Rügen sein, habe generell mal Intresse an so einer Trollingtour! Muß auch nicht Lachs sein....
> Finde die Fischerei und das erkennen der Stellen interessant!
> 
> gruß Stefan


gib deine frage mal an den bootsanglerclub weiter die machen das zweimal im jahr da ist bestimmt ein platz frei.mfg e.#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> gibts online irgendwo Seekarten von der Ecke da ?
> um mal in Regionen mit richtig tiefen Wasser zu kommen muß man in der Tat ne Weile fahren ...


hi,spare dir das geld für einen plotter zusammen dann findest du nicht nur die tiefe sondern auch wieder nach hause,auch im dicksten nebel.mfg e.#6


----------



## Leif (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi @ all.


Wie tief stehen die Lachse eigentlich so zu den verschieden Seasons?


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



			
				esox02 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,spare dir das geld für einen plotter zusammen dann findest du nicht nur die tiefe sondern auch wieder nach hause,auch im dicksten nebel.mfg e.#6



ja stimmt wohl .....
aber weiß gar nicht wo ich zuerst anfangen soll drauf zu sparen ... |uhoh:
größerer AB, 2 vernünftige DR und so weiter und so fort ... 
eins nachm anderen |rolleyes
werd mich "zum üben" dann erstmal weiter bei/um Fehmarn rumschlagen .... |supergri


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Nach Hause zu finden bei Seenebel ist das geringste Problem.....
Um es klar zu sagen: Eigentlich gehören Sportboote in den Hafen bei Seenebel. Das einzige, was hilft, ist ein Radargerät.
Vor Rügen laufen genau durch die Fanggebiete Seeschiffahrstraßen  auf denen richtig fette Pötte fahren. Die müssen einen nicht einmal direkt erwischen.
Eine weiteres Erlebnis, was ich im letzten Jahr hatte: Wegen des Nebels bin ich etwas unter Land ausgewichen. Dort sind zwar weniger Fische aber auch keine Großschiffe zu erwarten. Ich konnte gerade noch meine kleinen Boards erkennen, als plötzlich ein 15m Segler mein Heckwasser kreuzte. Der war nicht zu sehen und nicht zu hören..
Er muß sich aber genauso erschreckt haben. Ab sofort gab er alle 30 Sekunden Signal mit dem Nebelhorn.
Irgendwie muß ich das nicht noch einmal haben...#d


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@ Dolfin

Gebe dir vollkommen recht. #6  Bei Nebel sollte das "Kleinboot" im Hafen bleiben.

Doch nun das Problem. Was bei aufkommenden Seenebel machen? #c 

Im Hafen bleiben klappt dann schlecht. #d  :q 

Also immer einen Kompas bereithalten. Bei aufkommenden Nebel sofort die Richtung der Küste anpeilen, dann mit dem Kompas abgleichen und ab in diese Richtung! #6


----------



## Leif (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi @ all.

Wenn in der nächsten Saison jedoch einige das Lachsfieber packen wird (durch die Fängee dieses Jahres), werden auch bestimmt wieder einige dabei sein, die sehr leichtsinnig werden.


----------



## Leif (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Ganz schön ruhig geworden.

Git es nix neues?


----------



## Leif (14. August 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Tschechien: Angler fängt Lachs in der Elbe

In der Nähe von Hřensko an der tschechisch-deutschen Grenze konnte ein 1,04 Meter langer Lachs gelandet werden.

Von Henning Stühring

Der streng geschützte Fisch wurde wieder zurückgesetzt. Wie Prager Zeitungen berichten, soll dies der erste Lachsfang seit 1954 in der tschechischen Elbe sein. Seit 2001 konnten vereinzelt schon laichende Lachse beobachtet werden.

Noch bis vor wenigen Jahren galt die Elbe als dreckigster Fluss in Europa. Inzwischen hat sich der Gewässerzustand deutlich verbessert. 1998 wurden in Tschechien die ersten Junglachse in die Kamenice ausgesetzt, die bei Hřensko in die Elbe mündet. Die Kamenice war in historischen Zeiten für ihren Lachsreichtum bekannt. Quelle: www.fischundfang.de


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

*schönes Video* !!! |bla:


----------



## djoerni (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

sehr geil:l !!!


----------



## Frank 77 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

vor allem der kleine Vogel !!|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

War bestimmt sein Glücksvögelchen!
Basti Du hattest auf der vorhergehenden Seite nach der Fettflosse des Lachses auf dem Foto gefragt.
Ich kenne das aus Alaska so, daß die Lachse, die aus den Hatcheries kommen, geklippt werden( Ihnen wird zu Markierungs und Erkennungszwecken die Fettflosse entfernt.)
Wie das in good old Europe gehandhabt wird, weiß ich nicht, könnte mir jedoch ähnliches vorstellen.


----------



## Leif (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Na ihr.

Schon was neues?


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

bei mir leider noch nicht ... #d   :m

was den aufkommenden Seenebel so angeht hab ich mir zumindest vorgenommen bei Gelegenheit nen Radarreflektor aufs Dach zu schrauben ....
des weiteren soll auch noch mal nen elektrisches Signalhorn dran ...
hilft bestimmt nicht in allen Situationen, aber lieber zuviel Sicherheitsmittel als zu wenig ...

was die Lachse so angeht, werd ich mal versuchen im nächsten Frühjahr mal nach Moen zu fahren .... |bla:


----------



## Leif (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi du.
Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an.
Vielleicht kannst du ja vorher och einen Zufallsfang posten.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

schön wärs ja ... :m


----------



## vaaberg (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@ HD4ever,

da staun ich aber.
|kopfkrat 
Es muss kurz nach der Christenverfolgung gewesen sein, als die Forderung nach einem Radarreflektor gestezlich wurde. Das gilt allerdings, soweit bekannt für Deutsche Gewässer(Ost/Nordsee).

Und dann kam da noch die Auflage beim Trolling das Zeichen für fischendes Fahrzeug zu zeigen.

Da kommt manch ein Skipper in verlegenheit - wohin mit dem ganzen Gedöns.
Hab in Norwegen kein Problem damit.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo Vaaberg,

die Bemerkung mit dem Trolling ist definitiv falsch. Die "Sanduhr" ist nur zu setzen, wenn du Planerboards ( nicht Inlineboards ) fischst.
Alles andere geht ohne!


----------



## Dipsdive (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



vaaberg schrieb:


> @ HD4ever,
> 
> da staun ich aber.
> |kopfkrat
> Es muss kurz nach der Christenverfolgung gewesen sein, als die Forderung nach einem Radarreflektor gestezlich wurde. Das gilt allerdings, soweit bekannt für Deutsche Gewässer(Ost/Nordsee).


ja ich staun auch |supergri ..........mag zwar sein, dass die alten Römer schon Radarreflektoren auf ihren Sklavenschiffen hatten, aber in welchem deutschen Gesetz soll das bitte stehen |kopfkrat 

P.S.: wir reden hier nicht von der Berufsschiffahrt!


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Forderungen mag ja sein  ... aber keine Vorschriften :m

wie häufig kommt das eigendlich mal vor das sich nen Lachs um die Gegend vor Fehmarn verirrt ???
schon mal was gehört von Zufallsfängen dort ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Wieso Zufall?
....angelt nur keiner konsequent drauf. Es steigen Lachse in einige deutsche Flüsse und viele folgen den Heringen und Sprotten. Die meisten nehmen sich nur nicht die Zeit, da sich viele doch mehr auf
einige konzentrierte Wochen mit den stärkeren Beständen vor Simris, Bornholm oder wer weiß noch wo rumbalgen.

Es gibt aber einige gefangene Fische um Fehmarn und auch viele der unverkennbaren Lachskontakte..


----------



## Dipsdive (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi,
also ich glaube da auch eher an Zufallsfänge. Lachse "brauchen" irgendwie tiefes Wasser unterem Buckel und in den *klassischen* Lachsfanggebieten ist es ja auch sehr tief (für Ostsee-Verhältnisse).
In 10 Jahren Trollingtreffen mit jeweils mindestens 80 Teilnehmern die an mehreren Tagen fischen, müsste sonst viel mehr Lachs gefangen werden. Der eine Kracher von 12 kg ist da sicher in all den Jahren kein Beweiß. Und es gibt während der Treffen genug, die es auch weiter draußen versucht haben.

Natürlich werden hin und wieder starke run`s gemeldet.....aber bei den vielen vielen Trollingstunden im Ganzen doch sehr mager. Wenn sich hier Lachse regelmäßig in Schwärmen aufhalten würden, dann würden wir auch mehr Kontakte bekommen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. 

Und Lachse beißen auch sehr gut auf die klassischen Mefomontagen, wie man ja auf Rügen sehr gut beobachten konnte. Von daher braucht es in unserem "flachen" Ostseewasser nicht unbedingt Flasher oder Dodger zum Lachsfang.
Das Lachse in unseren "Ostseezuflüssen" zum Laichen aufsteigen ist sehr selten. Der einzige Fluß, der sich langfristig dazu eignet, ist die Trave. Hier gibt es ein Projekt, von dem man in den nächsten Jahren sicher noch einiges hören wird. 
Flüße, die einen nennenswerten Aufstieg an Lachsen haben, münden in die Nordsee......#c


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Nun, ich glaube das gerade die Zufallsfänge zeigen, das Salmo Salar da ist. Sicher nicht in den Mengen, wie die Fische im Bornholmbecken - aber sie sind da.
Die vielen Boote ums Trollingtreffen und dazu noch die Flotte von
Großenbrode sind da nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. Es werden doch auch immer wieder - weit mehr als Zufallsfänge - Fische um
Mön und bei Seeland gefangen. Es ist sicher mehr eine Frage des
konsequenten Handelns und sicher auch noch der Jahreszeit. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das sich dort viele Fische herumtreiben, aber es sind sicher mehr, als wir denken.

Und was heißt: Es fischen viel weit draußen? Zumeist ist doch die Ostkanten der Sagasbank ende. Sich mal eine Woche konsequent im 30m Bereich durchzufischen - davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. Wär doch mal n Projekt - wenn da nicht genau bei ähnlichem Einsatz ganz andere Möglichkeiten locken würden, oder?


----------



## vaaberg (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

@ Dolfin

das ist garnicht so falsch. Ich hatte, als die Forderung nach einer Schlepp - anzeige aufkam, kontakt mit einem hartgesottenen Troller. Der wurde nach inkrafttreten der Verordnung zweimal kontroliert und ermahnt. Als er mir das erzählte habe ich meine Bemühungen für die Ostsee eingestellt.

Jedenfalls war es Fakt das die Ordnungshüter,evt. aus falsch verstandener deutscher Gründlichkeit, damals zumindest ermahnt haben. Wenn es inzwischen anders ist, so freue ich mich für die Troller.

In meinem Fjord in Norwegen kann ich schleppen so viel und solange ich will.
Ohne irgendwelche Auflagen.
Aber ein Fisch reicht mir allemal.


----------



## steve71 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Ich habe mal ´ne Frage - auch wenn es etwas Offtopic ist:

Die Lachse vor Rügen werden, wenn ich mir das auf der Seekarte richtig mit den Tiefenlinien angesehen habe, mindestens 5 Sm vor der Küste gefangen. Das wäre außerhalb des Staatsgebietes.

Gilt hier immer noch die Regelung 3 Ruten pro Angler laut Gesetz Meck-Pomm???

Würde mich nur einfach so mal interessieren. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Dipsdive (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hi Steve,
die Hoheitsgewässer in Mac Pom dehnen sich auf 12 sm aus!

Guckst du hier: www.um.mv-regierung.de/doku/landschaftsprogramm/A3_A4_Karten/textkarte_4b_land_schutzgeb.pdf


----------



## steve71 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Thanx für die Info! Ich war auch bloß mal neugierig. Diese Spots liegen für mein Schlauchi eh etwas zu weit von der Küste entfernt 



Gruß Steve


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

also müssen wir zusammen los und dann mit 6 Ruten ! :m
( wenn das Wetter stimmt ! )


----------



## Leif (15. November 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Na Freunde,

gibt es was neues zu berichten?


----------



## Dipsdive (16. November 2006)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Nö, is ja noch Schonzeit in den interessanten deutschen Gebieten......und dad Wasser lädt ja noch fast zum Baden ein


----------



## Leif (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo,


gibt es was neues?


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

hier unter Fänge 2007 nen 75cm Lachs aus der FleFö ... 
erkennen bzw unterscheiden kann ich das allerdings anhand des Bildes nicht 100%ig #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

keilform des schw....,und schw.....wurzel deutet darauf hin müßte man aber von nahem sehen.


----------



## HD4ever (4. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

schau mal* hier* .... 
kaum zu glauben das sich son Brocken in Wurfweite vom Ufer rumtreibt .... der absolute Hammer würd ich mal sagen !!! #r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

wahnsinn aber mefo


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Genau,
wahnsinn - aber Lachs. Das ist kein Meerforelle. Die Punkte sagen garnichts. Aber Form und Gewicht sagen Lachs.
Wie auch immer. Ein Traumfisch in Ufernähe!


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

vom Schlauchboot in nur ca 100m vom Ufer aus gefangen .... #r
so ähnlich muß sich wohl nen größeren Außenborder am Boot anfühlen !!! :q
hoffe ich seh da nochmal ein paar mehr Bilder von ....


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

*hier* mal wieder was neues ... #h
schon wieder nen richtig guter Lachs direkt bei uns vor der Küste  !!!!  :k


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Vor unserer Küste sind allein gestern, nur was mir bekannt ist, mehr als ein halbes Dutzend Lachse gefangen worden, Jörg. Der beste Fisch von Gestern war 12,3 Kilo..
Die Besonderheit hier liegt im Fang "zu Fuß". Das ist sicher etwas besonderes und dafür dem Fänger mein ganz besonderes Petri heil!


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

hört sich doch richtig gut an ....
mit viel Glück kann einem also sowas durchaus mal an den Haken gehen .... |bla: 
ich muß wieder los glaub ich !!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Einfach Wahnsinn dieser Fang!!!  :k  :m 
Ich staune nur, wie der Fänger im Video bei der Fischgröße die Angel am erhobenen Arm hält! |rolleyes 
Ganz großes "Petri Heil" dem Glücklichen!  :m


----------



## Malte (15. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

schade das video ist nicht mehr drinne.


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Mal wieder was zum lesen und schwärmen.

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2007/images3/lachs_ostsee_gross.jpg






Quelle: jahr-tsv.de


----------



## Thorbi (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Das ist echt der Hammer!

Riesen Glückwunsch an den Fänger!!!!!!!!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Skorpion (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

o ja das ist wirklich voll der Hammer. Was für ein Brocken....
der Fänger ist wohl mehr als Glücklich. na dann mal Petri:m


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo,

das finde ich auch.
Vom ufer ist es dann doch was ganz besonderes.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Also ehrlich. Leichter Ostwind 16 km/h Sonne satt. Ich mache das Board auf und sehe DAS und komme bis Di., wegen Arbeit, nicht mehr ans Wasser. #q #q #q


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Also ehrlich. Leichter Ostwind 16 km/h Sonne satt. Ich mache das Board auf und sehe DAS und komme bis Di., wegen Arbeit, nicht mehr ans Wasser. #q #q #q



Oh man....das ist hart, gell?


----------



## belle-hro (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> komme bis Di., wegen Arbeit, nicht mehr ans Wasser. #q #q #q



Ich kenn das, hab auch schon Entzugserscheinungen, deshalb....

Ich werd nachher ein paar Würfe für Dich mitmachen, o.k.?  #6

Abä dat Silber bleibt *bei mir*|rolleyes |rolleyes 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Dr. Komix (27. März 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Dick Petri,

Wass will man(n) noch?

Hoffe auch mal so ein Laxx an die Rute zu bekommen.

Glückwunsch#v .

Dr. K


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

hab ich gerade gelesen ....

*!!! Neuer Deutscher Lachsrekord !!! Heute gelang es unserem Freund und Gast Tobias Voigt einen Riesenlachs von 124 cm und 20,5 kg zu fangen. Guide war Robert in unserem Boot Boddenhunter. Dies ist auch noch der erste 20 kg+ Lachs der aus einem Deutschen Revier mit der Angel gefangen wurde. Bei Wiegen wurden 3 Waagen hinzu gezogen, unter anderem eine Fischereiwaage. *


----------



## Leif (18. August 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*

Hallo Jungs,

gibt es was neues?

gruß Leif


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lachsfänge*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> gibt es was neues?
> 
> gruß Leif



kommt dann wieder im März / April denke ich ... :m


----------

